

Want Git Preinstalled On The Next OS X? - thedob
http://github.com/blog/327-want-git-preinstalled-on-next-mac-os-x

======
neilc
Not really. For one thing, the default version of git would quickly become
outdated, and could potentially cause confusion with a user-installed version.

What Apple should _really_ do is build a proper package management system.
IMHO, that is a fundamental part of a modern operating system, especially one
designed for use with F/OSS software.

~~~
lallysingh
The engineering effort required is too far outside their business focus.
They've got a very basic one, but nothing in terms of what modern Linuxers are
used to. They've blessed macports as their preferred one, which does a
reasonable job.

As far as I've seen, apple will include the latest stable version of a tool
per major upgrade (e.g. tiger, leopard, etc.). They'll keep it the same
version until the next major one, without touching point releases. In terms of
the principle of least surprises, it's actually the way I'd prefer.

The other post's advice for .bashrc is very good, it's what I do.

~~~
neilc
_The engineering effort required is too far outside their business focus._

Then they should stop claiming that OSX is suitable for use as a server OS.

~~~
lallysingh
Muahahaha, that's just an inside joke :-)

Seriously, apple only cares enough about servers/etc to have a complete
solution for their other markets, such as small business & education.

------
tptacek
Can I go with, "no"? The preinstalled Ruby and Python images on OS X have been
debacles, and I've had to do custom SVN builds as well.

~~~
thedob
But I bet many novice developers have been exposed to Ruby and Python (and
SVN) because they shipped with OS X. Let's let newcomers use git without a
custom install, and maybe it will lead to more widespread adoption.

You don't need the latest version of git for init, clone, add, commit, push,
and pull to work.

~~~
otto
Even "novice developers" are able to:

    
    
      1. download macports
      2. double click an installer and click next a few times
      3. type 'sudo port install git-core'

~~~
ROFISH
Personally, I've had more trouble with macports than necessary. (Mostly
because whenever I type 'port', I still get command not found.) It's much
easier just to download the source, _./configure_ , _make_ , and _sudo make
install_.

~~~
Zev
Thats because macports installs itself to /opt/* which isn't in your $PATH.
Easy to fix. But macports still causes more problems then its worth. So does
fink for that matter.

~~~
reconbot
What problems? Package dependency problems? The worse that I've had happen is
having to deal with broken packages. The amount of times I haven't had to deal
with figuring out dependencies makes it more then worthwhile, IMHO.

~~~
Zev
Inconsistent library versions when compiling programs. Hacks that can break
very easily to detect system libraries.

------
zain
Git has a very nice and very simple installer on OS X:
<http://code.google.com/p/git-osx-installer/>

You don't need to muck with macports or anything.

------
Zev
Not particularly.

Maybe with an install of Xcode. But it has absolutely no purpose whatsoever
being installed by default.

~~~
defunkt
CVS and SVN are installed by default. So are Python and Ruby.

~~~
Zev
CVS is installed with Xcode as far as I can tell; Its in the iPhone SDK
download (open the iPhone SDK.pkg up in Pacifist and look under
DeveloperToolsCLI.pkg/usr/bin/).

Though I'm surprised OS X ships with SVN by default. FWIW, the version of SVN
that ships is 1.4.4 (and it still hasn't been updated as of 10.5.6 or iPhone
SDK for 2.2.1.

And Python.framework and Ruby.framework are installed to let you run other
programs people write. Same reason you have Java, Tcl/Tk and all the
ObjC/Cocoa frameworks. Having the frameworks != writing code.

~~~
blasdel
They only ship one JVM, and it's a JDK. OS X ships with javac et. al.

------
prospero
Why not just include macports?

------
travisjeffery
What they install are require for applications to run. If they don't need it
then they don't put it on it's as simple as that.

------
jpcx01
Would be much nicer if MacPorts was preinstalled so that everyone can install
and update their packages as needed.

------
bayareaguy
I have a PPC powerbook and I'd much rather have a more recent Java then
something like git which I can easily manage myself. But then the point is
moot because if current rumors are true I probably won't be able to run 10.6
anyways.

------
dylanz
Not really... but awwwwe @#$% it, throw it in there ;)

